
US lifts Huawei ban; mostly - kmbd
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidphelan/2019/06/29/trump-surprises-g20-with-huawei-concession-u-s-companies-can-sell-to-huawei/#250b8f581e21
======
Arbalest
I suppose Trump thought that the company was pure evil and forgot how trade
worked. This signals that Trump is, in fact, quite soft.

However, I'm not certain it is a good thing or not. For so long we've been
wanting politicians who change their mind when faced with evidence. On the
other hand, this is of commercial significance and I don't see him going back
on social policies, where the evidence is not measured in GDP.

